# Some funny pics of Milly :)



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

A few funny pics of Milly 









"I told you already, put it over there!!!!"









Hehe... she looks so funny when she sleeps like this.









Milly on her way to work, haha









Hehe, so cute


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I love Milly on her way to work.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

She's so adorable!


----------



## Naomi (Jan 30, 2008)

Aww Milly is so cute! Lovely pictures! What breed is she?


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks everyone 

Naomi -- I love the photo of your cat in your avatar! Milly's a domestic medium hair


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

How were you able to get the tie on your kitty? I like that pic also!


----------



## Naomi (Jan 30, 2008)

She looks so natural with three legs that I literally had to come by and take a second look to realise one was missing. She is a very pretty domestic.


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

harry said:


> How were you able to get the tie on your kitty? I like that pic also!


It just slips over her head; it's one of my favourite pics of her too!



Naomi said:


> She looks so natural with three legs that I literally had to come by and take a second look to realise one was missing. She is a very pretty domestic.


A lot of people say that  The first time I met her I knew she had one leg missing, but she looks so good on three legs that I couldn't work out which one was missing! lol... We keep saying that she only has one front paw, but it's the cutest front paw ever!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Awwww, what a cutie. I didn't realize she was missing a leg either!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I didn't notice the leg missing either. All I could look at was the cute face.


----------



## lotsofsmoggies (Dec 10, 2007)

I didn't see the missing leg either, her face just pulls you in.

The going to work is a classic. I'd have that in a frame!


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

how cute!! love the sleeping& work one :lol:


----------



## iwantatwinkie (Jan 20, 2008)

Millie is beautiful!


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

Ohhh, I want Millie! :heart What a sweetheart she looks to be! I love the last two photos!


----------



## 709juggalette (Jan 28, 2008)

Greyt pictures!! 
I didn't notice the leg either!!


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

AWW how adorable :wolfie 
I love the 1st picture the best.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

i didnt notice either. in the walking one, i just though she had her foot up near her belly kinda... but shes still so pretty!!!

neat thing about having 4 legs, you could get by without one, but we humans would need a wheelchair or krutches or a fake leg!


----------



## BastFille (Aug 13, 2005)

What? She's missing a leg?

Are you sure? Looking at her, I could swear ALL cats have three legs, and any cat with four is just a bizarre mutation.

Wait a minute...(checks several other cats)

Well I'll be darned.


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

Hehehe... yeah, she's my first cat; and I reckon if I get any more cats later on, I'd have to get used to them having so many legs!


----------



## 709juggalette (Jan 28, 2008)

Silver deer said:


> Hehehe... yeah, she's my first cat; and I reckon if I get any more cats later on, I'd have to get used to them having so many legs!


 :lol:


----------

